# B-36, pulling through props by hand



## Joe Broady (Oct 26, 2022)

The Aviation Archives site has a Flight Operating Instructions document for the B-36A, AN 01-5EUA-1, 15 October 
1947. First flight of the XB-36 occurred in August 1946, so this manual is an early look at the B-36. The 
performance charts are based on calculated data since flight testing is still in work.

One perplexing thing is the engine start checklist instruction: "Direct all propellers be pulled through six 
blades. CAUTION: Use no more than two men per blade. The engines must be turned carefully while checking for 
hydraulic lock."

I can't imagine how a B-36 could be pulled through by hand. The props seem too high from the ground. And B-36 
props have three blades, so when you've gone as far as possible with one blade, it's a long reach to the next 
one. Also, I think the gear reduction ratio is .375, so one blade equals almost a full engine revolution. 
Although the 19 foot propeller diameter gives a lot of leverage, it still seems too much for two guys. Anyone 
have a clue how they did it?

By 1953 the B-36H manual says, "Energize starter intermittently for 3 blades (60-degree increments) and 
continuously for 3 blades. Maintain contact with observer for reports of propeller movement."

A few years later you simply cranked continuously for 6 blades, then ignition ON.

CAUTION. The Aviation Archives page has download links to several sites. I don't trust filefactory.com. 
Immediately after one download, Windows Defender said it was holding these malware files in quarantine:

Trojanhonzy.C!ml
Trojanhonzy.B!ml
Trojan:FakeAlert.AA
Exploit:JS/CVE-2020.0674A

Another time, filefactory.com asked permission to send notifications. I thought it had something to do with the 
download, so I said yes. I received a notification that my browser was out of date, and I should click a link 
for an update. I was suspicious and checked the browser version. It was fully up to date.

I have never had trouble with rapidgator.net.

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Oct 26, 2022)

Joe Broady said:


> I can't imagine how a B-36 could be pulled through by hand. The props seem too high from the ground. And B-36
> props have three blades, so when you've gone as far as possible with one blade, it's a long reach to the next
> one. Also, I think the gear reduction ratio is .375, so one blade equals almost a full engine revolution.
> Although the 19 foot propeller diameter gives a lot of leverage, it still seems too much for two guys. Anyone
> have a clue how they did it?


Go to 0:35 of this classic video, the props are not as high as you think.

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## GrauGeist (Oct 26, 2022)

On larger aircraft, they used a series of ropes (two men to a rope) to pull through an engine that had props to high to push through.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## 11bwmech (Nov 1, 2022)

I came into the B-36 program in late 1951, so I have no info about pulling engines through by hand. I can say that the blades came close to the ground, within a few feet. When installing a prop, it was done with "long blade down," and one man held the blade and wiggled it to facilitate the prop's sliding on to the shaft. He didn't have to reach for it; it was right in front of him. For what it's worth.

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------

